# Scrollbar = Frame?



## konni-pag (1. Juni 2004)

Ich möchte eine Seite im festen Format machen.
Um den Text jedoch unterzubringen möchte ich, dass das Layout bleibt und nur der Text scrollt. 
Praktisch wie auch dieser Seite HIER 
Ich hoffe, das ihr mir helfen könnt!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Swishell (1. Juni 2004)

Einfach den inneren Frame auf


```
scrolling="auto"
```

setzen      
oder korregier mich, wenn ichs falsch verstehe...


----------



## konni-pag (1. Juni 2004)

Ja,danke!
Aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich das einbauen soll.
Wenn ich jetzt meine Tabelle habe mit dem Text drin!
Einfach scrolling=auto einabuen, oder wie?

Also, ich habe mal ein Template von mir hochgeladen: LINK 
Ich möchte also, dass das Layout so bleibt und nur der Text im weissen Bereich scrollt!


----------



## Happy Nihilist (1. Juni 2004)

Da die Technik der Frames veraltet und in neueren HTML-Versionen nicht mehr zu finden ist (die letzte mit Frames stammt aud dem Jahre 1999) empfehle ich, und da stehe ich nicht alleine, die Verwendung der CSS-Eigenschaft "overflow".

Mit "overflow:auto;" erzielst du einen Effekt, ähnlich den Frames. Diese Technik kommt auch hier im Board bei den Code-Tags zum Einsatz.


----------



## konni-pag (1. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Information!


----------



## konni-pag (1. Juni 2004)

Hmmm...
find irgendwie nichts passendes!
Kann jemand von euch den Code für sowas vielleicht hier mal posten?
Wäre echt nett! Danke


----------



## Happy Nihilist (1. Juni 2004)

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe leiste ich gerne, aber ich werde dir nicht die Arbeit abnehmen, sorry 

Mach einfach mal ein Div, formatiere die Größe starr und gebe ihm die CSS-Eigenschaft "overflow:auto;". Dann füllst du einen Inhalt in das Div, der mehr Fläche Einnehmen wird, als das Div zur Verfügung hat. Und siehe da: Du hast Scrollbalken!


----------



## saschaf (2. Juni 2004)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials143980.html


----------



## konni-pag (2. Juni 2004)

Ja das Tutorial hat mir geholfen! Vielen Dank


----------



## renderblack (2. Juni 2004)

Sieht aber mit Mozilla ein bisschen unschön aus, da die Scrollbars dann trotzdem normalgrau aussehen. Ich weiss, meckern kann man immer leicht aber das Javascript Beispiel von konni.paq hat mir einfach besser gefallen und  funktioniert vor allem in IE UND Netscapebasierten Browsern.


----------



## konni-pag (2. Juni 2004)

Ja! Da hast du Recht eleganter und besser mit Javascript! ;-)


----------

